# Kem nền nào cho cô nàng mới tập trang điểm?



## nusy (25/4/18)

Một lớp nền mịn, có độ che phủ tốt sẽ giúp phần trang điểm hoàn hảo. Vậy đâu là những sản kem nền tốt, giá bình dân phù hợp cho những bạn mới tập trang điểm?

Nếu trang điểm được ví như ngôi nhà thì lớp nền đóng vai trò như những chiếc cọc vững chắc. Món mỹ phẩm này sẽ giúp làn da trở nên mịn màng hơn, giấu đi những nếp nhăn, tàn nhang hoặc mụn. Bên cạnh đó, dù có độ che phủ tốt nhưng kem nền không được làm bí da, làm nặng mặt. Hôm nay, ELLE sẽ giới thiệu bạn một số loại kem nền tốt. Đặc biệt, giá cả thì rất bình dân, phủ hợp với những bạn lần đầu trải nghiệm việc trang điểm.
Cùng ELLE khám phá nhé!

*1. Maybelline Fit Me! Matte + Poreless Foundation*
Dòng sản phẩm này có giá cả rất bình dân nhưng chất lượng thì vô cùng tuyệt vời. Maybelline Fit Me! Matte + Poreless Foundation mang đến một lớp nền mỏng, nhẹ, tự nhiên nhưng lại không làm sần da hoặc bí da. Đặc biệt, loại kem nền tốt này rất phù hợp với làn da bình thường và làn da dầu. Đối với những làn da dầu, sản phẩm sẽ tiết chế lượng dầu, giúp gương mặt được khô thoáng và dễ chịu.



​
Để sử dụng, bạn chỉ cần nhỏ vài giọt kem nền ra tay. Sau đó, dùng mút hoặc cọ để tán phần kem nền lên gương mặt. Hoàn thành phần kem nền, bạn có thể phớt một chút má hồng hoặc phấn tạo khối để hoàn thiện lớp trang điểm.

*2. Wet n Wild Photo Focus Foundation*
Đây là sản phẩm đã làm dậy sóng trong giới trang điểm vào năm ngoái. Các nàng beauty bloggers khó tính nhất trong việc chọn kem nền cũng dành những lời tán thưởng chân thành đến món mỹ phẩm này.



​
Khi sử dụng, bạn chỉ cần phủ một lớp nền mỏng, nhẹ cũng đủ mang đến một làn da mềm mượt. Sản phẩm có khả năng che phủ rất tốt, giúp làm mờ lỗ chân lông và những khuyết điểm của làn da. Đặc biệt, loại kem nền này có độ bám màu lên đến 6-7 tiếng. Hiện nay, Wet n Wild Photo Focus Foundation có khoảng 20 tông màu, đáp ứng được với hầu hết mọi màu da trên toàn thế giới.

*3. Maybelline’s Dream Wonder Foundation *
Nếu bạn mong muốn một lớp kem nền trong veo và thật tự nhiên thì hãy thử ngay Maybelline’s Dream Wonder Foundation. Sản phẩm sẽ mang đến một lớp trang điểm mỏng, nhẹ tênh nhưng độ che phủ và khả năng bám màu đáng mơ ước. Ngoài ra, kem nền tốt này còn độ SPF, giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi các tia cực tím độc hại.



​
Thiết kế nắp thông minh nên lượng kem lấy ra vừa đủ cho một lần trang điểm. Bạn có thể sử dụng mút trang điểm hoặc dùng tay để tán. Trong một thời gian ngắn, lớp kem sẽ thấm nhanh và tiệp màu da.

*4. NYX Invincible Fullest Coverage Foundation*
NYX Invincible Fullest Coverage Foundation xứng đáng với danh hiệu sản phẩm có giá bình dân nhưng chất lượng 5 sao. Lớp kem nền sẽ giúp làn da trở nên đều màu hơn, đồng thời che đi nếp nhăn và những vết mụn.
Với vài giọt kem, bạn đã đủ che phủ làn da một cách hoàn hảo. Sau đó, bạn có thể sử dụng bút tạo khối, má hồng và phấn phủ là đã hoàn thiện lớp trang điểm.



​
*5. NYX HD Studio Photogenic Foundation*
NYX HD Studio Photogenic Foundation là sản phẩm kem nền thích hợp với những bạn bận rộn và cần lớp trang điểm giữ lâu cả ngày. Đồng thời, món mỹ phẩm sẽ giúp làn da bạn bừng sáng, tạo lớp nền hoàn hảo cho phần trang điểm. Với 12 tông màu, bạn sẽ không gặp khó khăn trong việc chọn tông màu tiệp với làn da.



​
*6. Neutrogena SkinClearing Oil-Free Liquid Makeup*
Da mụn thường gặp rất nhiều khó khăn trong việc trang điểm. Vì thế, việc chọn lựa kem nền phù hợp là rất quan trọng và cần được chọn lựa kỹ lưỡng, Nếu bạn đang rơi vào tình trạng này, hãy thử sử dụng Neutrogena SkinClearing Oil-Free Liquid Makeup.



​
Ngoài độ che phủ đáng mơ ước, loại kem nền tốt này có chứa salicylic acid giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng và loại bỏ mụn. Vì thế, bạn không còn lo lắng việc bị bí da và bị nổi mụn sau khi trang điểm.

_Nguồn: ELLE _


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Một lớp nền mịn, có độ che phủ tốt sẽ giúp phần trang điểm hoàn hảo. Vậy đâu là những sản kem nền tốt, giá bình dân phù hợp cho những bạn mới tập trang điểm?


----------

